# vexilar at Presque Isle



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Just to wet your appetite. Here is the vexilar lit up at Presque Isle last year as I was ice fishing. No need for the vex really...as you can see... 












flash-----------------------------out


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks Like A Ufo I Saw On Tv A Few Yrs Ago..do Fish Like Ufo"s? :d


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Dang it Ben! You're giving me flashbacks!!! LOL..


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Aw man, now i gotta charge my battery up.....Might as well charge the one for the electric auger too.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I have no idea who a Vexilar works but I assume that all those lights are a good thing? Explain to me what the different color lights are.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

In the picture above, Green line represents my bait. All that red represents fish a many different depths of water. Basically if you look at that dial as a clock. 12oclock being at the top. 3 oclock being 5ft deep, 6oclock being 10ft. deep, etc...then all those lights around the clock show you how many fish there were at all depths of the water column. 

That is as simple as I can put it. There is more to it than that though.

flash-----------------out


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

oh, i forgot, when you raise and lower your bait, the green line goes up and down around the clock. It shows you where your bait is in relation to the fish.. Basically put your bait in the red and WHACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOD I LOVE MY VEXILAR!!!!!!!!!

FLASH------------------OUT


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Sounds pretty cool. I guess I will just have to come up there one day this winter and hire you out as a guide so you can show me first hand!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am getting the AquaVu this year as well. Not only will I be able to use the vex, but with the AquaVu and the Vex together, it is going to be deadly!!!!!!!!

flash--------------------------out


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

That would be really neat to be able to see whats going on down there. I'm going to keep an eye on the reports and try to make a trip up there some time this winter. I couldnt believe all the fish you guys were catching up there last year. How far out do you need to go? Do most people walk or have 4 wheelers? I dont have a problem with walking on ice, its the falling down that I hate! I walked about 3 miles out in Saginaw bay once and only caught one 6" perch.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Remember the raffle!!! And yes, I have a Vexilar!!!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I was just looking at that raffle Carl, looks great but my wife is due with our first baby Dec. 15 so I cant really make any plans for this winter at all. If I get the chance to go it would just be drive up and fish for a day and come back home, no overnight and would be a last minute thing. Looks like some great fishing!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

It'll be better than Christmas morning to see the vexilar spinning again. Cant wait for that 1st time out....


http://vexilar.com/help/tips/tip013.html


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

At presque isle where I fished, it took 5 min. to walk to the spot. And if your worried about falling, I got spikes that you wear on the soles of your shoes that you wear when walking on ice...makes it a whole lot easier. And they only cost about 10 bucks. but you can wear my extra set if you go with me. Like you, i also go on the spur of the moment. 

flash---------------------out


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

It just may BE Christmas morning.....last winter I think we were on Mog at Congress like the 22nd of Dec.?

Then there was a little warm up and it was a few weeks....

Heck thats only 4 months away!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey twistertail, congrats on the new addition. As far as the ice trip from the raffle goes, it's probably not going to happen until late January or first few weeks of February. I'll announce the date once the cold temps get here and the ice starts forming.

There will also be some scouting trips up there, just for the day, so if you want to tag along on one or more of those, feel free.


----------

